# Dr. Miller's Holy Tea anyone?



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Just wondering has anyone tried this? It supposed to cleanse your body of 
toxins and parasites and help with over all health. My sister uses it and it 
has improved her energy level and concentration.

I believe to get start the process of recovery from dp a person should 
take care of their body so it can function properly which would mean 
cleasing the body of harmful toxins but thats how I feel I am sure people 
have cured themselves without cleasing but it certainly wouldn't hurt.

wondering if anyone has tried this and if they have seen improvments in 
their mental health or physical?


----------

